# Wellington: San Fran meets Hong Kong in New Zealand



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Scan 121 by Kate Adams 1993, on Flickr

Old Government Building, Wellington by clm2529, on Flickr

A bit chilly for a swim by Karen Pincott, on Flickr

It had to be a Bank by TELPortfolio, on Flickr

"At the theatre, where are you?" by PKEnZed, on Flickr

IMG_1216 by Thắng H Phan [Tim P], on Flickr

Wellington station 29-12-2009 21-53-40 by Mark in New Zealand, on Flickr

st james at night by WellingtonC, on Flickr

Impressionistic cloud by iGreg 2.0, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Post-quake Wellington, New Zealand by LadyBiosphere, on Flickr









Wind Turbine Trail - Wellington New Zealand - 22.82MP copy by craigforsure, on Flickr

The weight of the moon by Peti_Morgan, on Flickr

Castlepoint Lighthouse by russellstreet, on Flickr

Castlepoint Lighthouse by russellstreet, on Flickr

iPhone queue by wiifm, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Wellington Harbour by emresimtay, on Flickr

wellington harbour by philip fierlinger, on Flickr

Botanic gardens, Wellington by allyscotty, on Flickr

stroll by philip fierlinger, on Flickr

Wellington, New Zealand by mickstone1, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Burger King, Wellington by hanks studio, on Flickr

Kate Le Comte Photography P“Wellington, A Small City” Photography Portfolio 2013 by KateEz, on Flickr

Karaka Bay Houses_005 by TELPortfolio, on Flickr

Base Camp by Louweez, on Flickr

Berhampore House by TELPortfolio, on Flickr

Spaceways (186,282.397 miles per second) - Wellington, New Zealand by Alex Judd Photography, on Flickr

Breaker bay at dusk. by DigitalNinjaDesign, on Flickr

April Flickr meet by Brocklander, on Flickr

April Flickr meet by Brocklander, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Wellington at night by Rodney_F, on Flickr









_MG_2049 by Unit Seven, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

IMG_3130 by Brendon & Keryn, on Flickr

IMG_3170 by Brendon & Keryn, on Flickr

IMG_3200 by Brendon & Keryn, on Flickr

D1010015 by modern kōgaku, on Flickr

F1020008 by modern kōgaku, on Flickr

Wellington, New Zealand by Alex Efimoff, on Flickr

Sunset 2, Wellington by elkynz http://bit.ly/15ueUVh by cesar_losada, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

night at Days Bay by glasnevinz, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Marina Panorama by Paul.Hudson, on Flickr

fog from the balc by keepitretro, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Round the mark by Bubba NZ, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

D1010010 by modern kōgaku, on Flickr

Wellington.jpg by Annatville, on Flickr

2N3A4083.jpg by Ryanaldo_, on Flickr

Tui in the Cherry Tree (2) by dubh, on Flickr

Wellington Harbour at Night by thealderman, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Mt. Victoria, Wellington by hanks studio, on Flickr

Mt. Victoria, Wellington by hanks studio, on Flickr

Mt. Victoria, Wellington by hanks studio, on Flickr

Mt Victoria Wellington by Ricechips, on Flickr

Johnny on Mt Victoria by jesstherese, on Flickr

Mt Victoria, Wellington by paul.n.robinson [a flamin' kiwi], on Flickr

Mt. Victoria Sunrise - Wellington by Greg_Balkin, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Wellington girls by rivettingkatetaylor, on Flickr

Wellington bike by rivettingkatetaylor, on Flickr

130929 tulips by hueymilunz, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Tulips at the Botanic Garden by Wellington City Council, on Flickr









Reflection Long Exposure by BradonMcCaughey, on Flickr

Crew working at night by Flimin, on Flickr

Happy anniversary, Wellington! by indigo_id, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Sunset_004 by TELPortfolio, on Flickr

Sunset_006 by TELPortfolio, on Flickr

Sunset_019 by TELPortfolio, on Flickr

Wellington hills by cedriana, on Flickr

















Wellington at dusk by chris.bryant, on Flickr









Side by side by parallel of latitude, on Flickr

Parliament House by K. Levins, on Flickr

Samedi soir à Courtenay Place, Wellington by Airflore, on Flickr

City Lights by volledig photography, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

getting into the spring of things by vogon M, on Flickr

Wellington, New Zealand by Alex Efimoff, on Flickr









131004 inlet suset with anchored boats by hueymilunz, on Flickr

old building by jumpyjodes, on Flickr

City B&W by BradonMcCaughey, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

D1000015 by modern kōgaku, on Flickr

Boat sheds at Ngatitoa Domain by Bubba NZ, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Lightworks by duncanmc42, on Flickr

holefoods by Adam Rosner, on Flickr

IMG_9268_stitch by nakiman, on Flickr

Ponsonby Heritage Walk by craigsydnz, on Flickr

Staglands Panorama by Kiwi Frenzy On Location, on Flickr

Petone Wharf Panorama by Kiwi Frenzy On Location, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


131014 Rimutaka Forest at Catchpool Valley by hueymilunz, on Flickr


Footbridge by Flimin, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Pauatahanui Inlet Boathouses by Molly Brown NZ, on Flickr

Stacking by duncanmc42, on Flickr

USARPAC CCP participates in disaster management exercise in New Zealand by USARPAC, on Flickr

Seatoun Wharf by Molly Brown NZ, on Flickr

Wellington City by Molly Brown NZ, on Flickr

Eastbourne by Molly Brown NZ, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Wellington, New Zealand by deejay25, on Flickr

Funicular in Wellington NZ by neiljennings51, on Flickr

Old Victorian house by teddypopit, on Flickr

Old Victorian House 1872 by teddypopit, on Flickr

Wellington harbour at dusk by Karen Pincott, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

newtown by travelling-light, on Flickr

20 JUL 13 - WELLINGTON by KLIM ANDREEV, on Flickr

20 JUL 13 - WELLINGTON by KLIM ANDREEV, on Flickr

20 JUL 13 - WELLINGTON by KLIM ANDREEV, on Flickr

50mmfishing by Wozza_NZ, on Flickr

Wellington Harbour by liezl_ballantyne, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Old Public Trust Building, Lambton Quay, Wellington by Paul Willyams, on Flickr









dreamy by Cudownie, on Flickr

Pohutukawa in full flower by prwelly, on Flickr

Wellington CBD, from Mt Victoria. by Rhythm Holidays, on Flickr









20 JUL 13 - WELLINGTON by KLIM ANDREEV, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Wellington CBD by Jenelopy, on Flickr


Wellington by BrionyJT, on Flickr

84 Wellington CBD by chrisburnikell, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

2013.11.002 by Michael Pattison, on Flickr

Wellington Waterfront by gomezthecosmonaut, on Flickr

Wellington CBD by rien_croonenborghs, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Day 5 - Wellington by Where's Will?, on Flickr


Wellington CBD, NZ by sashi2007, on Flickr

Wellington City Panorama by Kiwi Frenzy On Location, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

City by Arcadia Abroad, on Flickr

Victoria University of Wellington Law School by kiwi photo lover, on Flickr

Campus by Arcadia Abroad, on Flickr

Victoria University of Wellington Law School in the Old Government Building by unofficialghost, on Flickr

old building by mikebeauchamp, on Flickr

Wellington, Downtown, Old building by blauepics, on Flickr









Old Government Building by teddypopit, on Flickr

Old Government Building - 2006_0917(043) by Vic_Lam00, on Flickr

Wellington city by Arcadia Abroad, on Flickr


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

beautiful city!!


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

IMG_1922 by Tim Rabone, on Flickr

IMG_0542 by Tim Rabone, on Flickr

IMG_2034 by Tim Rabone, on Flickr

IMG_2024 by Tim Rabone, on Flickr

IMG_2002 by Tim Rabone, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

F1010002 by modern kōgaku, on Flickr

F1010025 by modern kōgaku, on Flickr

131030 golden hour by hueymilunz, on Flickr

Ivey Bay by Wozza_NZ, on Flickr

Wellington by Kate Adams 1993, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

View looking down Majoribanks St. in the Mount Victoria neighborhood by mmieler, on Flickr

View of Lyall Bay from the top of Mount Victoria by mmieler, on Flickr

Wellington Sunset by dandireyes, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Wellington :cheers:


----------



## natansalda (Jun 16, 2007)

wow it really looks like San Fran


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Untitled by gregory-john, on Flickr

Firebreak by Peti_Morgan, on Flickr

Intense rainbow by Peti_Morgan, on Flickr

IMG_5431 by Adam Rosner, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

IMG_9551 by Jared Gray, on Flickr

Manners Street, Wellington by Sam ©, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Untitled by HanaLou, on Flickr

IMG_9599 by Jared Gray, on Flickr

Island Bay by Hooplabean, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

A brief message from our sponsor by Bubba NZ, on Flickr

View of Waikanae beach, near Wellington by shorty_nz_2000, on Flickr

The Old School Yard by Astronomr, on Flickr

Petone 2 by Wozza_NZ, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Gulls approaching Steeple Rock by Bubba NZ, on Flickr

2013.11.026 by Michael Pattison, on Flickr

2013.11.023 by Michael Pattison, on Flickr

2013.11.022 by Michael Pattison, on Flickr

2013.11.030 by Michael Pattison, on Flickr

Wellington Day Two 001 Kay Harbour 17 March 2009 A720_0808 by 999spock, on Flickr









20 JUL 13 - WELLINGTON by KLIM ANDREEV, on Flickr

Manners Street, Wellington by Sam ©, on Flickr

F1030012 by modern kōgaku, on Flickr

Wellington waterfront by Minicooperd, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

CBD by iluketina, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Titahi Bay Boatshed by Andrea.Wolff, on Flickr

DSC06380.jpg by wangzixi, on Flickr

F1040017 by modern kōgaku, on Flickr

Island Bay Goes Disney by gomezthecosmonaut, on Flickr

Nov. 5 by gomezthecosmonaut, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

2013 Wellington Santa Parade by sweet_vicky, on Flickr

2013 Wellington Santa Parade by sweet_vicky, on Flickr









Thorndon Fair & 6 old houses by funny peculiar, on Flickr








Summer Crew by oscar mavropoulos, on Flickr

Breaker Bay Sunset by BradonMcCaughey, on Flickr

Wellington Harbour by Markb1985, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Petone by Wozza_NZ, on Flickr

Summer Friday morning, Tory St by Adam Rosner, on Flickr

christmas lights by vogon M, on Flickr

Wellington Sunset by 111 Emergency, on Flickr

Wellington Sunset by 111 Emergency, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

WELLINGTON 29 OCT 2010 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

WELLINGTON 29 OCT 2010 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

WELLINGTON 29 OCT 2010 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

WELLINGTON 29 OCT 2010 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr
WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

great thread and awesome photos but I think Wellington is much closer to SF than to HK in term of its style, people, architecture and landscape.


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

^^ You're right there. The only reason I used HK as a comparison was for artistic license really, because they do share one large similarity: the geographic layout with the city cluster and the rolling hills and mountains that surround them. But in terms of architecture, streetscapes, style, people and terrain / landscape etc. San Francisco is definitely Wellington's closest match. Surprisingly, they aren't even sister cities yet!


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Great thread!


Convenient diving plank por scott.neil.patterson, no Flickr


Lunch por buddythunder, no Flickr


Morning sun in Wellington por scott.neil.patterson, no Flickr


Oriental Parade por Minicooperd, no Flickr









Source


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Wellington guys :cheers:


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

F1020010 by modern kōgaku, on Flickr

F1050009 by modern kōgaku, on Flickr

F1030024 by modern kōgaku, on Flickr

Wellington panoramic by Nicholas Cottrell, on Flickr

















View over Melrose by xlsmile, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Celebrity Solstice Cruise 2013-2014 by hytam2, on Flickr

Wellington by Jose David, on Flickr

Camera Roll-969 by Mirdban, on Flickr

Exploring Wellington. December 2013. by Owen Spargo, on Flickr

Parliament House by Toni Escuder, on Flickr

Victoria University Law School by Toni Escuder, on Flickr

Wainuiomata. December 2013. by Owen Spargo, on Flickr

Exploring Wellington. December 2013. by Owen Spargo, on Flickr

Exploring Wellington. December 2013. by Owen Spargo, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Trick Rider by buddythunder, on Flickr

Botanical Gardens 11-01-2014 14-57-12 by Mark in New Zealand, on Flickr

Botanical Gardens 11-01-2014 14-46-35 by Mark in New Zealand, on Flickr

New Zealand Explorer 2013 by nonsuchphoto, on Flickr

New Zealand Explorer 2013 by nonsuchphoto, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Oriental Bay by giuli's aotearoa, on Flickr

Untitled by giuli's aotearoa, on Flickr

Mana Marina by Elyse Childs, on Flickr

Wellington Civic Square by Nicholas Cottrell, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

F1020004 by modern kōgaku, on Flickr

Botanical Gardens 11-01-2014 15-07-22 by Mark in New Zealand, on Flickr

Morning sun over beach by Flimin, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Mount Victoria at dawn by HanaLou, on Flickr

A Thursday in Wellington by HanaLou, on Flickr

Night canoeing by Flimin, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

--


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Queens Wharf by buddythunder, on Flickr

Wellington by buddythunder, on Flickr

Wellington at night by drtex, on Flickr
Wellington Cityscape by Hooplabean, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

F1020011 by modern kōgaku, on Flickr

View from near Miramar by Nicholas Cottrell, on Flickr

Wellington by buddythunder, on Flickr

Wellington at night by drtex, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Untitled by Adriana Milne, on Flickr

Wellington by Charlie Stemen, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Twilight by Minicooperd, on Flickr
IMG_0029.jpg by wangzixi, on Flickr
F1000031 by modern kōgaku, on Flickr
Wellington - Calm by Night by mad2cv, on Flickr


----------

